# ADI1988 multichannel

## Codechecker

Hallo,

ich bekomme keinen 5.1 sound mit der Onboardkarte von meinem M2N-Board zustande. Ton bekomme ich zwar, aber lediglich von den vorderen Lautsprechern.

Auf dem Mainboard ist laut Handbuch ein "ADI HD Codec" verbaut. Ein "cat /proc/asound/NVidia/codec#0 | grep Codec" sagt: Codec: Analog Devices AD1988. Unter windows wird azalia ad1988a angegeben.

Mir ist aufgefallen das bei amixer keine Rear Lautsprecher auftauchen. 

Hier der Auszug aus amixer dazu:

http://pastebin.com/f3684a2c2

was doch eigenlich nicht sein duerfte?

Nach dem booten erscheint in dmesg folgende Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:05.0 disabled
> 
> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[B] -> Link [LAZA] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
> ...

 

Nach einiger Internet recherche habe ich herausgefunden das ich das snd-hda-intel modul mit einem model= parameter aufrufen muss die Optionen hierfuer sind in der ALSA-Configuration.txt im Kernel Verzeichnis unter sound/alsa aufgefuehrt. Ich habe zunaechst die Option model=alsa-dig versucht, aber auch hier erscheint die fehlermeldung das es sich um ein unbekanntes Model model handelt wie oben.

Im Moment benutze ich model=3stack-dig mit dem ich immer noch sound aus den vorderen Lautsprechern bekomme aber unter alsamixer immerhin schonmal die Regler fuer surround, LFE und Center auftauchen.

Dennoch bleiben bei "speaker-test -c6 -twav" bis auf die vorderen beiden Lautsprecher alle anderen stumm... echt nervend   :Laughing: 

Ach ja mein Kernel ist 2.6.24-rc7-zen2 und ich vewende die darin enthaltenen Alsa Treiber.

Waer super wenn wir das hinbekommen wuerden, da ich schon seit ewigkeiten nach der Loesung suche, aber auf Google nichts finde.

Mfg Cc

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Quote:*   

> Dennoch bleiben bei "speaker-test -c6 -twav" bis auf die vorderen beiden Lautsprecher alle anderen stumm... echt nervend 

 

das stimmt schonmal nicht ganz

versuch mal 

```
speaker-test -c 6 -t wav -D surround51
```

ohne die surround device angabe versucht speaker test das "default" devivce zu verwenden, welches aber meistens nur stereo ist

wenn du so allen boxen ein tönchen entlocken kannst kannst du dich mal ans werk mit dmix in der .asoundrc machen um die front kanäle auf rear zu clonen und den subwoofer und center zu mixen:

http://alsa.opensrc.org/SurroundSound

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Surround_Sound

PS: wenn du nur 5.1 für dvds mit surround brauchst brauchst du diese einstellung erstmal nicht, nur hört sich 2.0 sound besser auf allen boxen an als nur auf 2en  :Wink: 

----------

## Codechecker

hallo,

selbst mit der Device Angabe selbes Problem, ich hab noch weitere Parameter ausprobiert und wenn ich zusätzlich zum Parameter model=3stack-dig noch position_fix=2 angebe kommt bei speaker-test die Ausgabe vom rechten Lautsprecher auf dem Center oO.

Kann es sein das ich eine .asoundrc benötige? Wenn ja wie müsste diese aufgebaut sein um die Kanäle korrekt zu routen, leider werd ich aus der doch recht dürftigen und teilweise komplexen Dokumentation von Alsa nicht ganz schlau.

mfg

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Codechecker wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> selbst mit der Device Angabe selbes Problem, ich hab noch weitere Parameter ausprobiert und wenn ich zusätzlich zum Parameter model=3stack-dig noch position_fix=2 angebe kommt bei speaker-test die Ausgabe vom rechten Lautsprecher auf dem Center oO.
> 
> Kann es sein das ich eine .asoundrc benötige? Wenn ja wie müsste diese aufgebaut sein um die Kanäle korrekt zu routen, leider werd ich aus der doch recht dürftigen und teilweise komplexen Dokumentation von Alsa nicht ganz schlau.
> ...

 

ganz einfach, ausprobieren! ich musste bei mir auch alle möglichen kombinationen durchprobieren bis alle kanäle auf den richtigen boxen geroutet waren.

zum testen musst du übrigens nicht alsasound restarten, einfach die .asoundrc speichern und speakertest machen.

aller erstes ziel sollte es aber erstmal sein überhaupt überall ton zu entlocken, davor brauchst du garnicht erst mit dem kanal routen anzufangen

erstmal: welche alsa version benutzt du überhaupt? ich weiß ehrlichgesagt nicht welche im derzeitigen kernel "verbaut" wird. an den HDA-codecs wird im moment intensiv entwickelt. bei meinem neuen laptop mit sb600 chipsatz hatte ich ein ähnliches problem, ich musste die svn ebuilds im portage benutzen um wirklich alle funktionen freizuschalten die die soundkarte hat.

ich würd das einfach mal ausprobieren. deaktivier alsa im kernel (aber snd muss drin bleiben!), dann demaskierst du die nötigen alsa-drivers packete und emergst die mal, verlieren kann man ja nichts. ach ja, bevor du mit dem emerge anfängst vielleicht noch die alten alsa module vom kernel entfernen. die müssten hier liegen:  /lib/modules/<kernel version>/kernel/sound/pci/

dann musst du weiterhin die richtige modell option beim modproben übergeben. 

das hier steht in der alsaconf.txt datei:

 *Quote:*   

> AD1988 
> 
>      6stack      6-jack 
> 
>      6stack-dig   ditto with SPDIF 
> ...

 

ich würd dann mal model=6stack oder modell=3stack versuchen...oder benutzt du den spdif ausgang?

ich hoffe ich konnte dir dmait etwas weiterhelfen

EDIT: ich hab mir gerade nochmal deinen nopaste link angesehen.

 *Quote:*   

> Simple mixer control 'Channel Mode',0
> 
>   Capabilities: enum
> 
>   Items: '2ch' '6ch'
> ...

 

heisst das im alsamixer hast du auf 6 kanal umgestellt oder auf 2 kanal stehen lassen? bei mir muss ich im alsamixer zb auch noch "IEC958 C" muten damit ich auf allen kanälen eine ausgabe habe.

----------

## Codechecker

Hallo,

tut mir leid das ich mich solange nicht gemeldet habe aber ich hatte beruflich einiges zu tun und keine Zeit mich hiermit zu befassen. Nun den, den imc958 schalter habe ich schon die ganze Zeit gemutet. Nun ist mir noch was aufgefallen wenn ich mplayer mit folgenden Parametern starte:

```
mplayer -channels 6 -ao alsa:device=surround51
```

bekomme ich ploetzlich auf allen Boxen Sound oO. Jedoch bleibt bei speaker test mit der device anagbe surround51 weiterhin mit ausnahme der beiden Front Boxen alles stumm -.-. Hat noch jemand irgendeine Idee?

Mfg

Ps: Ich hab rausbekommen wie das Routing von den Kanaelen funktioniert, trotz verschiedenster Einstellungen kein erfolg, liegt wohl daran das ich schon vorm routing keinen sound auf rear center und sub habe   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Codechecker wrote:*   

>  Nun ist mir noch was aufgefallen wenn ich mplayer mit folgenden Parametern starte:
> 
> ```
> mplayer -channels 6 -ao alsa:device=surround51
> ```
> ...

 

also da mplayer das device "surround51" kennt sollte es das speaker-test doch auch kennen!

hast du vielleicht mplayer und speaker-test jeweils mit einem anderen user ausgeführt (die demnach einen andere .ascoundrc verwenden) ?

hast du vielleicht etwas bestimmtes in der mplayer.conf eintragen?

du kannst ja nochmal alternativ einen test mit xine machen, leg eine dvd (mit bekanntem 5.1 film) ein, starte xine und sag xine in den einstellunge er soll für 6 kanal ausgabe "surround51" verwenden (was standardmäßig so einstellt sein sollte..)

ich kann mir aber auch nicht erklären warum speaker-test ein anderes verhalten als mplayer zeigt.

da die mplayer ausgabe ausgabe aber scheinbar ohne probleme alle kanale ansteuern kann liegt dein problem schonmal nicht am alsa treiber!

 *Codechecker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ps: Ich hab rausbekommen wie das Routing von den Kanaelen funktioniert, trotz verschiedenster Einstellungen kein erfolg, liegt wohl daran das ich schon vorm routing keinen sound auf rear center und sub habe  

 

ansonsten kannst du ja mal verlauten lassen was du für routing einstellungen ausprobiert hast und was das ergebnis war.

mfg

PS: und nicht aufgeben, ich hab mit alsa am anfang auch ziemlich rumgeflucht, aber wenn man einmal den dreh raus hat ist einem das 100 mal lieber als OSS oder sonstigem humbuck

----------

